# Suche Datenlogger für Spannung



## Baal (25 Mai 2010)

Hallo , wie der Titel sagt suche ich einen Datenlogger für Spannung , 

und zwar fällt bei uns Sporadisch ein Busteilnehmer weg und nun wollen 

wir sichergehen das es nicht evtl eine schwankende Versorgungsspannung

ist .

Der Datenlogger sollte 230V/AC und 24V/DC loggen können .

Gefunden hab ich schon den Graphtec GL900 , aber 4500€ ist schon 

happig . Gibts da evtl was günstigeres ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## thomass5 (26 Mai 2010)

... "billiges" Multimeter mit Schnittstelle ( z.B.  http://cgi.ebay.de/Digital-PC-Multi...wItem&pt=Mess_Prüftechnik&hash=item5ad891a5bd )und ein Rechner oder die MIN-Funktion des Multimeters nutzen.
Thomas


----------



## bits'bytes (26 Mai 2010)

Hi baal,  sieh vielleicht auch mal bei Pico nach. Funktioniert ganz gut. Pc Oszilloskop mit gutem Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Trigger setzen und los... du kannst das Teil auch immer wieder verwenden. Uns hat das teil schon viel geholfen.
Bg 
Bb


----------



## Pockebrd (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab bei mit im Betrieb ein Katalog liegen, da kommt sowas drin.
Wenn es noch aktuell ist sag bescheid, dann schau ich mal.

Gruß


----------



## Baal (18 Juni 2010)

Hallo ,
von welcher Firma ist denn der Katalog ?


----------

